# Zeigt her eure Angelzimmer



## chrisffm (20. Juli 2020)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich mich über einen Thread freuen, der mit reichlich Angelzimmer-Bildern gefüllt ist.
Für den ein oder anderen sicher brauchbar, um sich anregungen zu holen.

Gerade ausgeklügelte Setups diverser Regale, stapelbarer Boxen, Hängevorrichtungen etc. wären schön hier zu sehen 

Also, auf gehts!


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2020)

AW: Zeigt her Eure Angelzimmer

Welches davon?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> AW: Zeigt her Eure Angelzimmer
> 
> Welches davon?




Das mit deinen Angeln und Posen , nicht das mit deinem Angel in Pose!


----------



## ollidi (20. Juli 2020)

Mit Anregungen kann ich leider nicht dienen. Eher mit Abregungen.
Mein Zeug ist auf Garage, Boden, Keller und Büro verteilt. Alles im geordneten Chaos.

Wenn es hier aber gute Anregungen gibt, welche ich aufgreifen kann, wäre ich äusserst dankbar.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das mit deinen Angeln und Posen , nicht das mit deinem Angel in Pose!


Problem  ist, das in meiner chaotischen Dreizimmerhöhle sich in jedem Raum diverse Depots, Schichten und Ablagerungen der Angelkultur finden. Das lässt sich garnicht mehr trennen in Normal- und Angelzimmer.


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2020)

Da ich in meinem Angelzimmer lebe, quasi geduldeter Mitbewohner meines Angelzeugs bin, ist mir das alles zu indiskret.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da ich in meinem Angelzimmer lebe, quasi geduldeter Mitbewohner meines Angelzeugs bin, ist mir das alles zu indiskret.




Ja lass mal lieber. Kann mich noch an das letzte Küchenfoto erinnern.....


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Problem  ist, das in meiner chaotischen Dreizimmerhöhle sich in jedem Raum diverse Depots, Schichten und Ablagerungen der Angelkultur finden. Das lässt sich garnicht mehr trennen in Normal- und Angelzimmer.





Andal schrieb:


> Da ich in meinem Angelzimmer lebe, quasi geduldeter Mitbewohner meines Angelzeugs bin, ist mir das alles zu indiskret.



So isses numal...
Brüder im Geiste..


----------



## Jason (20. Juli 2020)

Na dann mach ich mal den Anfang. Mein kleines Angelzimmer mit 5,4qm könnte zwar größer sein aber ich habe ein Rückzugsort. Hier eine Ecke vom Raum. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (20. Juli 2020)

Hier geht es weiter. Meine Bastelecke. 
Die andere Seite zeige ich euch, nach dem ich Ordnung gemacht habe.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Juli 2020)

@chrisffm 
Hast du auch ein Angelzimmer, was du uns zeigen kannst? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (21. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich mir das Zimmer von Jason so betrachte, muss ich mir langsam die Frage stellen, ob es nicht langsam an der Zeit wäre, meine Oma ins Altersheim auszulagern, ich brauch den Platz dringender.


----------



## Tricast (21. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Zimmer von Jason so betrachte, muss ich mir langsam die Frage stellen, ob es nicht langsam an der Zeit wäre, meine Oma ins Altersheim auszulagern, ich brauch den Platz dringender.



Dann ist die Rente aber auch weg!


----------



## Jason (21. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Dann ist die Rente aber auch weg!


Richtig, ein Platz im Seniorenheim ist nicht günstig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2020)

Genau!

Dann besser in den Schuppen mit der Oma.....


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (21. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann besser in den Schuppen mit der Oma.....




Das ist die Lösung, Oma und Angelgeräte tauschen einfach die Plätze, die Oma kommt in den Keller und die Ruten ins Wohnzimmer, dass ich darauf noch nicht selber gekommen bin...


----------



## Tricast (21. Juli 2020)

Unten im Keller steht bestimmt auch die Tiefkühltruhe um Oma nach ihrem Ableben frisch zu halten; wegen der Rente.

Viele Grüße Heinz


----------



## YoshiX786 (21. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Unten im Keller steht bestimmt auch die Tiefkühltruhe um Oma nach ihrem Ableben frisch zu halten; wegen der Rente.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


Böser Vorschlag, aber völlig legitim!!!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. Juli 2020)

Das lagern meiner Angelsachen in einem Kellerabteil kommt für mich nicht in Frage. 
Hab daher einen Ikea Pax Schrank aufgestellt, nur mit zwei reihen Hosenbügeln ausgestatten und nun sind all meine Ruten da abgelegt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Unten im Keller steht bestimmt auch die Tiefkühltruhe um Oma nach ihrem Ableben frisch zu halten; wegen der Rente.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz


 da bekommt das Lied "meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad" eine neue Bedeutung... Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2020)

Für so'n paar Ruten reicht das Schränkchen ja auch aus......


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> da bekommt das Lied "meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad" eine neue Bedeutung... Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen


"na was ist das denn? Höre ich da eine Tiefkühltruhe mit ner Omma drin ?"

"ne ne, meine Omma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad"


----------



## chrisffm (21. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> @chrisffm
> Hast du auch ein Angelzimmer, was du uns zeigen kannst?
> 
> Gruß Jason



das möchte ich mir einrichten, deshalb der Thread. Momentan liegt alles nur im Keller rum :/


----------



## rolfmoeller (21. Juli 2020)

Bei mir steht der Rum rum.
Angelruten hängen rum.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (21. Juli 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Unten im Keller steht bestimmt auch die Tiefkühltruhe um Oma nach ihrem Ableben frisch zu halten; wegen der Rente.
> 
> Viele Grüße Heinz



Funfact: Tatsächlich steht in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Rutenlagerorts, ihr ahnt es schon, eine Tiefkühltruhe, in die meine Oma >1,60 m wohl zwei mal reinpassen würde.

Btw. hab ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen dem Trööt hier.


----------



## Jason (21. Juli 2020)

Auf der anderen Seite des Zimmers habe ich Ordnung geschaffen, so dass ich euch zeigen kann wo ich am liebsten im AB unterwegs bin. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hier hab ich schon mit @Kochtopf ein paar gesellige Stunden verbracht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Juli 2020)

Und so sah es genau vor 4 Jahren aus.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite des Zimmers habe ich Ordnung geschaffen, so dass ich euch zeigen kann wo ich am liebsten im AB unterwegs bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht echt gut aus dein Angelzimmer.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juli 2020)

Meine Angelecke ist noch in Arbeit in der neuen Wohnung. Warte noch auf Halter für meine Ruten und zwei Regale fehlen noch. N bisschen sortieren und dann fertig. 
Bilder kommen dann   
Ich hab eine Ecke im Arbeitszimmer bekommen. 
Also hab ich eigentlich zu meinem Tisch und Schränken noch den Schreibtisch zum basteln mit direkter Anbindung ans AB

@Jason 
Echt n gemütliches Zimmerchen.


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite des Zimmers habe ich Ordnung geschaffen, so dass ich euch zeigen kann wo ich am liebsten im AB unterwegs bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah...... voll steril ey!


----------



## Jason (22. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Boah...... voll steril ey!


Steril ist doch ein wenig übertrieben. In manchen Ecken kann man Kartoffel pflanzen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2020)

....oder Dendros züchten


----------



## chrisffm (22. Juli 2020)

ich habe mir jetzt mal 2 wandregale mit schienensystem bestellt, dann wird der keller erstmal umgebaut. bilder folgen


----------



## Bronni (22. Juli 2020)

Ich habe mehrere alte Schreibtischcontainer und zwei Stahlschränke im Keller, in denen ich mein Equipment aufbewahre. Bastelarbeiten erledige ich allerdings in meinem Büro. Ich habe mir zum Ruhestand eines der ehemaligen Kinderzimmer schön eingerichtet und erledige dort meine Arbeiten als Vereinsvorsitzender und dort wird auch gebastelt. Es ist bequem, das Licht ist besser und ich kann in aller Ruhe meine Vorfächer binden, meine Angeln konfigurieren, was will man mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Juli 2020)

Eines Tages ziehe ich aufs Land... ganz bestimmt... .
Und dann habe ich Platz... .
Und ganz egal wie der Grundriss auch aussehen wird - ich habe im Kopf Pläne für jedwelche Raumformen.. .
Und ich will ein wandfüllendes Aquarium.
Ein ewiger Traum..
Aber ich sehe unheimlich gerne die Angelzimmer der Anderen - deshalb vielen Dank dafür..!


----------



## Fattony (23. Juli 2020)

Ich will ehrlich sein..

Ich trau mich nicht. Ansonsten frisst euch alle der Neid.

@rippi Vor allem dich.


----------



## Fattony (23. Juli 2020)

Edit: Falsch. Bin besoffen.


----------



## Jason (23. Juli 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Ich will ehrlich sein..
> 
> Ich trau mich nicht. Ansonsten frisst euch alle der Neid.
> 
> @rippi Vor allem dich.


Nun zeig doch mal, was du zu bieten hast. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Juli 2020)

Man könnte meinen, unser @Fattony hat der Mut verlassen oder er muss erst was verbergen.  Ginge bestimmt vielen von uns genau so.


----------



## Moringotho (24. Juli 2020)

sers,

gab es so einen trööt nicht schon mal?
finde den nur eben grad nicht.
da kann man ja meinen "Keller" mal angucken,  

ansonsten müsste ich schauen ob ich die bilder noch auf einem rechner hab.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Fattony (24. Juli 2020)

Alles Klar. Wenn ihr es unbedingt sehen wollt.

1. Ich habe nicht aufgeräumt. Mir doch egal was ihr denkt - ist ein Angelraum.
2. Durch den Hausbau habe ich mir natürlich gleich einmal eine Nische für meine Angelsachen reserviert. Es befindet sich alles in der Garage. So kann ich mit dem Auto retour reinfahren - alles ein- & ausladen und wieder rausfahren. 

*Bild Numero 1: Meine Garage hat eine sehr hohe Raumhöhe. Passt perfekt dachte ich mir. Auto rein - Boot rauf - Auto raus!






Bild Numero 2: Nebenbei ist gleich meine Angelnische inkl. Köderfischbecken und Angelkühlschrank.





Bild Numero 3: Ich bin noch nicht fertig mit dem sortieren. wird aber.





Bild Numero 4: Da sich meine Freundin immer bezüglich der Maden im Kühlschrank aufregt. (Ok - absolutes Verbot) Musste ein eigener Kühlschrank her. Jener war um €150,- ein Schnäppchen. Die Linke Seite ist voller Kühlakkus und Sardinen/Makrelen/Rotfedern. Die Recht - Würmer, Maden & Bier. Männerkühlschrank halt. Der Eiswürfelmacher ist ganz praktisch wenn im Sommer die Köfis ein bisschen länger kühl bleiben sollen. Eine kleine Ecke zum Händewaschen/Reinigen darf auch nicht fehlen.





Bild Numero 5: Meine Ruten (ca 30+) habe ich alle über Kopf. So stören sie mich überhaupt nicht und ich habe immer alle im Blick.






Unser Hobby besteht aus so vielen Kleinteilen - da ist es nicht möglich, alles immer schön sortiert aufzubewahren. Deswegen - zeigt her eure Räume, auch wenn sie nicht aufgeräumt sind.

Tight Lines.*


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Juli 2020)

@Fattony Echt geile Lösung, vollstes Anerkennung. Vor allen das man den PKW ueber den kurzen Weg wieder frei kriegt.


----------



## Moringotho (24. Juli 2020)

sers,

auf dem laptop im angelkeller...
wo sollten die bilder auch sonst sein   
kleiner rundblick durch meinen angelkeller.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juli 2020)

Die grüne MadCat-Tasche sticht da farblich höchst negativ hervor:

Eine von Black Cat würde dem optischen (Wand-) Thema des Ensembles perfekt Rechnung tragen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juli 2020)

Schicke und top sortierte Angelzimmer sind hier zu sehen  Bei mir ist es zweigeteilt. Momentan etwas vollgestellt mit Paketen & Co ist mein Arbeits-, Urlaubs- und Angelzimmer. Daneben findet sich das geordnete Chaos: die Tackle-Hölle.


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2020)

Tolle Angelzimmer habt ihr. 

Sach mal Elmar


Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> ...*Urlaubs*- und Angelzimmer ...


das kennen wir hier im Osten gar nicht ... wir müssen im Urlaub immer weg fahren ...


----------



## Moringotho (25. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die grüne MadCat-Tasche sticht da farblich höchst negativ hervor:
> 
> Eine von Black Cat würde dem optischen (Wand-) Thema des Ensembles perfekt Rechnung tragen



sers,

das ist schon richtig, aber ich hab halt eine vorliebe für DAM....

NdT Mori aka Holger


----------



## jörn (25. Juli 2020)

Alter Schwede habt Ihr viel takle!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Sach mal Elmar
> 
> das kennen wir hier im Osten gar nicht ... wir müssen im Urlaub immer weg fahren ...


Ich schwelge in meinem Adirondack-Stuhl beim Blick auf meine Bilder in Urlaubserinnerungen


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wegen des eventuellen Chaos in manchen Anglerzimmern (schließe mich ein), immer dran denken: "nur ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos" .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wegen des eventuellen Chaos in manchen Anglerzimmern (schließe mich ein), immer dran denken: "nur ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos" .
> 
> ...


Mist, bis jetzt beherrsche ich mich nur im Chaos - wenn ich wieder was suche. Is wohl nix mit Genie bei mir


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Ich hatte es auch schonmal irgendwo gepostet. 
Egal, hab grad 3 Bilder gefunden. 
Hier der Eingangsbereich 




Ein Teil habe ich im Schrank.




Die Schubladen sind auch voll.
Die restlichen Ruten sind hinter der Bohrmaschine auf der Werkbank.




Allerdings fällt mir grad auf das da einige Ruten dazu gekommen sind in den letzten Jahren. 
Dann mach ich noch ein aktuelles Foto....
Und der Rest im Regal.

Glaub mir es bleibt nicht bei einem Schrank
Und dann noch mein neues "Fly" Eck.
Da hab ich noch kein Foto. 
Wird auch nachgeliefert........


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juli 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Das ist die Lösung, Oma und Angelgeräte tauschen einfach die Plätze, die Oma kommt in den Keller und die Ruten ins Wohnzimmer, dass ich darauf noch nicht selber gekommen bin...



In Japan hat man früher die alten Verwandten wenn es soweit war auf den Schultern zum Berg hoch getragen...

oder in den Wald


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juli 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Böser Vorschlag, aber völlig legitim!!!



Ist das net sogar Usus in manchen Ländern?

also das mit der Rente


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juli 2020)

Ontopic

meine Rutenecke in meinem (noch) Arbeitszimmer


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Juli 2020)

Haha, ihr Schelme ihr, ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass ich hier meine chaotische im feuchten Kellerverlies glänzende Tacklesammlung zeige, niemals nich  nachher fällt noch auf, dass 80% ungebraucht rumliegt und meine Frau sich bestätigt sieht, dass ich verrückt bin


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juli 2020)

Das ist das Eck mit dem meisten Fliegenfischen Equipment.


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das ist das Eck mit dem meisten Fliegenfischen Equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr übersichtlich, gefällt mir   Jetzt noch Kork als Rückwand


----------



## chrisffm (27. Juli 2020)

schöne zimmer! wo bekomme ich solche klemmhalterungen her? finde das sehr praktisch für die wand. lässt sich bestimmt auch quer gut aufhängen, um die ruten horizontal zu befestigen


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Juli 2020)

chrisffm schrieb:


> schöne zimmer! wo bekomme ich solche klemmhalterungen her? finde das sehr praktisch für die wand. lässt sich bestimmt auch quer gut aufhängen, um die ruten horizontal zu befestigen



Meinst du die?





						%product-title% kaufen
					

Top %brandid% Auswahl ✓ Schnelle & versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 89,00 € möglich ➥ Jetzt günstig online kaufen: %product-title%




					www.conrad.de


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Juli 2020)

Moin  " klemmhalterungen"  jeder gut sortierte Baumarkt oder Elektrofachhandel sollte die führen Rohrschellen für Kunststoffrohre.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juli 2020)

da will ich auch mal.
Zimmer NR.1






Zimmer NR.2


----------



## YoshiX786 (27. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die grüne MadCat-Tasche sticht da farblich höchst negativ hervor:
> 
> Eine von Black Cat würde dem optischen (Wand-) Thema des Ensembles perfekt Rechnung tragen


Das würde ein gepflegter Wohnungsbrand auch     
Kleiner Scherz am Rande


----------



## phirania (27. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da will ich auch mal.
> Zimmer NR.1
> Anhang anzeigen 351856
> Anhang anzeigen 351857
> ...


Ey sag mal hast du zuhause einen eigenen Angelladen.....
Aber super aufgeräumt  da


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Ey sag mal hast du zuhause einen eigenen Angelladen.....
> Aber super aufgeräumt  da


nee nee, sieht nur viel aus, es sind nur 30 Ruten andere haben da wesentlich mehr, die Rollen in den Vitrinen (fische ich nicht) sind auch nicht soviel wie hier teilweise andere haben.
Ja ich mag es aufgeräumt, ich bin nee Faulesau und suche nicht gerne


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2020)

Ich will ja keinem zu nahe treten. Aber was einige so zu hause haben läuft bei mir unter Horten.

Nix gegen altes Angeltackel, das ist ja schon wieder ein Hobby für sich ... das find ich gut.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinem zu nahe treten. Aber was einige so zu hause haben läuft bei mir unter Horten.
> 
> Nix gegen altes Angeltackel, das ist ja schon wieder ein Hobby für sich ... das find ich gut.



im großen ganzen hast du vielleicht recht, aber wann fängt Horten an? zb. bei meinen Ruten sind 4(alte) dabei die ich noch nie gefischt habe, 10 die ich oft bis sehr oft fische, bleiben 16 über die gelegentlich benutzt werden(zum Spinnen, Urlaub oder aus Spaß)
bei den alten Rollen ist es wie du schon sagst ein anderes Hobby(2tes) das sich mit ersten Hobby auch noch ergänzten lässt.

@zokker 
ich bin ein Bewunderer deiner Fotos (Bilder) und gehe mal davon aus(ist nur eine Vermutung), das du zum Knipsen auch mehr als nötig hast


----------



## Forelle74 (27. Juli 2020)

chrisffm schrieb:


> schöne zimmer! wo bekomme ich solche klemmhalterungen her? finde das sehr praktisch für die wand. lässt sich bestimmt auch quer gut aufhängen, um die ruten horizontal zu befestigen


Hallo
Die klemmhalterungen für Rohre wurden ja schon gezeigt. 
Sind aber sehr Streng und das Rohr muss stabil sein.
Gibts in jedem Baumarkt.
Die ich für die Ruten hab sind Gartengeräte Halter.
Da ist n Gummi drin.
So passiert den Ruten nix.








						Gerätehalter Wandhalter Gartengeräte Stielhalter Besenhalter Gehhilfehalter DE  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Gerätehalter Wandhalter Gartengeräte Stielhalter Besenhalter Gehhilfehalter DE in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Grüße Michi


----------



## chrisffm (27. Juli 2020)

danke


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich bin ein Bewunderer deiner Fotos (Bilder) und gehe mal davon aus(ist nur eine Vermutung), das du zum Knipsen auch mehr als nötig hast


Danke fürs Lob. 
Mit deiner Vermutung liegst du aber voll daneben. Die Sachen sind viel zu teuer, um da unnützen Kram zu haben.


----------



## Jason (27. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da will ich auch mal.
> Zimmer NR.1
> Anhang anzeigen 351856
> Anhang anzeigen 351857
> ...


So wie es aussieht, hast du das halbe Dachgeschoss in Beschlag genommen. Sieht echt gut aus bei dir. Alles gut sortiert und übersichtlich. 
Ihr habt schon einige tolle Bilder hier eingestellt. Da gibt es die eine oder andere Anregung, wie man sein eigenes Angelzimmer anders gestallten könnte. Oder baue ich doch noch meinen Dachboden aus?
Ich glaube, dann macht mich meine Schnecke zur Schnecke.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. November 2021)

Arbeiten wie im Urlaub  Ihr kennt ja sicher meinen Faible für Florida. Mein Angel-, Arbeits- und Urlaubs-Feeling-Zimmer ist weiterhin in der Optimierung. Jetzt erhellt meinen Arbeitsbereich ein "Laser-Sternenhimmel-Projektor" und der LED-Streifen hinter den Kommoden wechselt auch stetig die Farben. Fehlt nur noch das Schirmchen-Getränk


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Laser-Sternenhimmel-Projektor" und der LED-Streifen


Da könnte man auch meinen, dass keine LEDs sondern LSD für die vielen, bunten Farben sorgt ...


----------



## Nuesse (16. November 2021)




----------



## Hecht100+ (16. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Jetzt erhellt meinen Arbeitsbereich ein "Laser-Sternenhimmel-Projektor"


So sah mein Zimmer Ende der 70er Jahre aus, mit Lichtorgel, Schwarzlicht, Discokugel, Lauflicht, Stroboskop etc. etc. Farbton kommt dem ziemlich nahe. Das war so zu der Zeit von Saturday Night Fever. Und das schlimme ist, es ist noch fast alles da auf dem Boden.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. November 2021)

Oder..........................


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> So sah mein Zimmer Ende der 70er Jahre aus, mit Lichtorgel, Schwarzlicht, Discokugel, Lauflicht, Stroboskop etc. etc. Farbton kommt dem ziemlich nahe. Das war so zu der Zeit von Saturday Night Fever. Und das schlimme ist, es ist noch fast alles da auf dem Boden.


Los, hol' alles wieder raus!


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. November 2021)

Wenn ich die wieder aktiviere und meine Rollen im Angelzimmer damit beleuchtet, ich Glaube, meine Holde lässt mich einliefern.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ich die wieder aktiviere und meine Rollen im Angelzimmer damit beleuchtet, ich Glaube, meine Holde lässt mich einliefern.



Seine Fluchtwege sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## rippi (16. November 2021)

Fattony schrieb:


> Ich will ehrlich sein..
> 
> Ich trau mich nicht. Ansonsten frisst euch alle der Neid.
> 
> @rippi Vor allem dich.


Ich habe diesen Thread erst jetzt bemerkt, bin aber wirklich sehr neidisch.


----------



## UweL (5. Dezember 2021)

....Danke, ...danke euch allen. Endlich konnte ich meiner Frau mal beweisen welche Grundausstattung ein Angler (noch) braucht.


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich wurde zusammgepfercht auf 20m². Es ist ein Trauerspiel 
Noch nicht mal der Kühlschrank passt noch in den Angelkeller ... der steht im Vorratskeller. Und die Köfis, das Belly und andere größere Sachen finden hier eh keinen Platz mehr ... Ich denke ich werde einen zweiten Raum brauchen


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2021)

Chic - am besten gefällt mir Bild eins " Schränkchen mit Lockstoffen "


----------



## daci7 (5. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Chic - am besten gefällt mir Bild eins " Schränkchen mit Lockstoffen "


"Hochleistungsschmiermittel für die innere Einreibung"


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> "Hochleistungsschmiermittel für die innere Einreibung"


Ethanoldiffusionsmittel Lagere ich ausschließlich in Fässern


----------



## weserwaller (5. Dezember 2021)

Raum im EG angrenzend zu meiner Garage nutze ich als Angel Zimmer/Raum ausgemustert Ladenregale und Vitrinen sind praktisch und fanden hier einen neu Platz.


----------



## Nelearts (5. Dezember 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Das lagern meiner Angelsachen in einem Kellerabteil kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> Hab daher einen Ikea Pax Schrank aufgestellt, nur mit zwei reihen Hosenbügeln ausgestatten und nun sind all meine Ruten da abgelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351479


Mehr ist da nicht?


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Das lagern meiner Angelsachen in einem Kellerabteil kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> Hab daher einen Ikea Pax Schrank aufgestellt, nur mit zwei reihen Hosenbügeln ausgestatten und nun sind all meine Ruten da abgelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 351479


Das ist ja ne coole Idee!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Mehr ist da nicht?


Doch, der Nachbarschrank ist auch n Pax und da sind alle Köder, Rollen, Pod etc. drinnen


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich besitze eine einfache Stippe, eine alte Teleskoprute und eine Spinnrute plus ne Hand voll Köder und Kleinzeug und bin nach Durchsicht dieses Fadens jetzt echt ein bisschen neidisch.


----------



## thanatos (10. Dezember 2021)

Nö neidisch währe bei mir das falsche Wort ( bedeutet sinngemäß nicht gönnen ) das Gerödel 
ist mir eh egal da habe ich auch viel zu viel aber soviel Platz wie einige hier hätte ich auch gern .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Dezember 2021)

Vergesst nie, worauf es ankommt: Spaß am Angeln! Und den Fischen ist es wurscht, womit sie gefangen werden. Alles, was zählt ist eine gute Zeit am Wasser


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Alles, was zählt ist eine gute Zeit am Wasser


 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...      obwohl ein bisschen Sammelleidenschaft....


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Vergesst nie, worauf es ankommt: Spaß am Angeln! Und den Fischen ist es wurscht, womit sie gefangen werden. Alles, was zählt ist eine gute Zeit am Wasser


Sir, ich werde Euch an diese Worte erinnern, wenn Euch der Schonzeitkoller ergreift,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sir, ich werde Euch an diese Worte erinnern, wenn Euch der Schonzeitkoller ergreift,
> hg
> Minimax


Bevor das bei Elmar Elfers passiert, da hat er einfach den passenden Beruf für, das sowas garnicht eintreten muss.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bevor das bei Elmar Elfers passiert, da hat er einfach den passenden Beruf für, das sowas garnicht eintreten muss.


Schonzeitkoller überbrücke ich mit VR-Angeln   Oder bringe weiter Ordnung ins Geräte-Chaos ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Dezember 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...      obwohl ein bisschen Sammelleidenschaft....
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Absolut, Sammelleidenschaft ist erlaubt


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Schonzeitkoller überbrücke ich mit VR-Angeln   Oder bringe weiter Ordnung ins Geräte-Chaos ...


So viel Restlebenszeit habe ich nicht......


----------



## Jürgen57 (11. Dezember 2021)

Mann Sammeld solange bis man ein eigener Angelladen aufmachen kann


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2021)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> Mann Sammeld solange bis man ein eigener Angelladen aufmachen kann


Oder ein Museum oder Antiquariat.


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2021)

meine Unterbringungen - auf dem Dachboden die ausgelagerten Sachen wie Meeresangeln ,
Eisangeln und jede Menge Kleinkram .
Im Treppenaufgang der Rutenhalter für das gebräuchliche und zu jeder Angel auch das passende 
Zubehör in einer separaten Box , auf dem Absatz daneben diverse Taschen , Rutenhalter und
Kescher . In meinem Werkelzimmer ein Schränkchen mit diversem Zeug und ein Schubladenschank
mit Haken und Wirbeln aller Größen . Ja wenn ich nur das eine Hobby hätte würde alles in das 
eine Zimmer passen ,oder ich brauchte noch ein zweites Zimmer aber damit wäre meine 
Perle nicht einverstanden .


----------



## +Wicked+ (4. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hier geht es weiter. Meine Bastelecke.
> Die andere Seite zeige ich euch, nach dem ich Ordnung gemacht habe.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, sogar mit Vitrine


----------

